# Boat Detailing



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Still offering a 15% discount to all PFF members

Base price before discount. price per foot depends on condition of boat.

$13.00 per foot

wash and dry

Clean all compartments and lockers

Clean nonskid

compounding (removal of light oxidation)

Wax and seal

Polish and seal bright work

Clean and protect vinyl

Clean and protect clearvinyl curtains

Clean electronics screen

If you have any questions feel free to contact me.


----------

